
Clojure Cookbook - Getting Clojure - fogus
http://www.gettingclojure.com/cookbook:clojure-cookbook
======
sandGorgon
I would love to have a formal language theory class (e.g. _"Languages and
Lambdas: The Mathemagic of Programming"_
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1524856>) in Clojure.

Hell, I would pay for it too.

------
gtani
[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Clojure_Programming/Examples/Co...](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Clojure_Programming/Examples/Cookbook)

<http://wiki.gungfu.de/Main/ClojureIdioms>

<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Clojure>

------
fogus
Foiled again! I was working on the exact same type of website
(clojurespells.com), but was way too slow. Oh well, maybe David would be
interested in a bunch of spells ... errrr... recipes. :-)

~~~
whyme
I personally see more of a need for centralizing the Clojure
Blogs/News/Articles (i.e. your blog entries have helped me more than any
wiki). The real problem is sifting through the Google Group or Google
searches. It's tedious. So I can't help but think creating a site like
hackernews or the arc forum would be a huge benefit to the Clojure community.
Having a centralized location for blogs with a voting system and a currency
stemming front page would be a big deal to me.

I'm short on time these days, but as a side project I am about 80% done
creating one fully developed in Clojure. I suppose I could have just used the
arc code, but that felt wrong. So if no one else beats me to it I will pitch
it out there. It may take a few months for me to get around to finishing
though.

~~~
turtle4
<http://planet.clojure.in> is a nice start.

I have no idea who actually maintains the list, i.e. is it 'official' or not,
and it doesn't include voting, but it is a nice stream of clojure news.

~~~
FraaJad
Planet Clojure is maintained by [Baishamapayan Ghose](<http://freegeek.in>)

------
onefortwo
The cook-book is at an early stage, from the post: Areas for future
exploration:Regular Expressions,File
Access,Directories,Databases,Networking,Email,Graphics and Concurrency.

